# 90 Gallon Planted Community Tank



## Tovarish (Nov 10, 2011)

Finally got a little time to make a few photos to share this planted community tank. 

This tank was setup 10 months ago but CO2 introduced about 6 months back. So far I have not dosed this with anything but what fish produces.


90 Gallon (48x24x18)
Stingray Stand
AquaticLife 4 x 54W T5HO (2 x 10000K, 2 x Rosette Bulbs)
2 x Eheim 2217 filters
1 x Tunze Silence 1073.04 pump (drives heater and CO2 reactor)

Flourite Substrate
10 LBs CO2 tank
Milwaukee Regulator
AquaticLife PH Controller
AquaMedic CO2 Reactor
Hydor Inline 300W heater

INTAKE: 1 and 1/4" PVC has 2 x 1" intake strainers and is split into 3 under the shelf to feed 1 pump and 2 filters
RETURN: 3/4" return split in two with loc-line, 2 eheim spraybars

Flora:
Plants I need to identify eventually.

Fauna:
1 Angel Fish
3 Pearl Gouramis
1 Bristle-nose Pleco
4 Rainbowfish
5 Zebra Danios
5 Baloon Mollies
2 SAEs
7 Panda Corries
15 Cardinal Tetras and a few Neons 
1 Ghost Shrimp and some Cherry Shrimps
a very large quantity of trumpet snails


----------



## Tovarish (Nov 10, 2011)

Some pics below, I am still using older pocket size canon so sorry about non professional quality of pics.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

lovely photos of your fauna! I'd love to see a full tank shot!


----------



## Tovarish (Nov 10, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> lovely photos of your fauna! I'd love to see a full tank shot!


Still experimenting on how to post pics best so added some inline with the full tank photo (how did I miss that one lol) first


----------

